# Integrado de audio de gran potencia



## Guillermemomemin (Mar 14, 2011)

hola todos

tengo una duda sobre integrados de audio

quisiera saber cual o cuales son los de mayor potencia, con que alimentacion se deben  ocupar y otras caracteristicas como la impedancia en los parlantes.
he escuchado hablar sobre los integrados stk,pero nunca los he probado.

Serian integrados como para una disco, para aire libre, o tambien para espacios cerrados.


tambien tengo otra duda, sobre los watts de un integrado

se que hay integrados, como los tda2050 (ejemplo) que son de 22 watts de salida, pero he escuchado que mencionan que hay una potencia en RMS, pero no se que es esto ni como se calcula.

Ojalá me puedan ayudar


GRACIAS


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 14, 2011)

en otras palabras queres saber todo de golpe y porrazo...y eso amigo mio es muy difícil.

los integrados de mayor potencia que conozco son los 

LM3886TF de 50watts
TDA729x desde 40W a 80W
STK4148 a 4150 desde 80W a 200W

y hay muchos y todoa con alimentación simetrica de unos 33v+33v a 45v+45v con corrientes de hasta 7 u 8A


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Mar 14, 2011)

Me gustó mas la respuesta de los stk, eso es lo que mas o menos busco.

y sobre la segunda pregunta, que me pueden contestar?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> y sobre la segunda pregunta, que me pueden contestar?



La potencia RMS es la potencia eficas que proporciona un circuito sobre una carga por un tiempo constante de uso.

Igualmente esto ya esta desarrollado en el foro, usa el buscador que vas  a encontrar mas info!


----------



## elperros (Mar 14, 2011)

Algunos integrados vienen definidos en rms. Así que tal vez no sea taan decepcionante el número de watts que lees por ahí dando vueltas. Después, si necesitas mas potencia algunos integrados se pueden trabajar en puente (poner 2 por ejemplo). Dependiendo de cual y como los quieras usar algunos datasheets te ilustran. Pero a tanta potencia tal vez te convenga usar otra solución, transistores, fets, ni idea... Será cuestión de empezar definiendo la cantidad de watts que necesitas y la calidad q pretendes luego seleccionas entre las opciones en base al bolsillo y a la disponibilidad.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Mar 14, 2011)

pzz no busco mucho, con unos 150-200 por canal me conformo


estuve viendo sobre el stk 4048, y me gustó mucho, puesto que es un integrado que estoy seguro que puedo conseguir por donde vivo, no requiere tanta tensión, fácil armado y una buena potencia, pero todavia no logro entenderle bien porque dicen que hay que agregarle un protector que lleva transistores, y pues ese no se como funciona, pero tambien solo lo ví de rápido, me hace falta documentarme bien.

ustedes que opinan?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> ustedes que opinan?


Yo opino esto.



Guillermemomemin dijo:


> pero tambien solo lo ví de rápido, *me hace falta documentarme bien.*



Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> pzz no busco mucho, con unos 150-200 por canal me conformo
> 
> 
> estuve viendo sobre el stk 4048, y me gustó mucho, puesto que es un integrado que estoy seguro que puedo conseguir por donde vivo, no requiere tanta tensión, fácil armado y una buena potencia, pero todavia no logro entenderle bien porque dicen que hay que agregarle un protector que lleva transistores, y pues ese no se como funciona, pero tambien solo lo ví de rápido, me hace falta documentarme bien.
> ...



Compatriota Veracruzano, antes de un STK4048, Checa el TDA2003. Para empezar a correr, primero hay que levantarse de la cama.  De ahí, un LM3886, de ahí algún transistorizado sencillo y listo para las grandes ligas.

Saludos!

PS: Te preguntarás por que no hice un énfasis en el STK: Hoy en Día en muy difícil encontrar ese IC con la certeza de que es Original. Si lees en el foro los temas en los que se trata, te darás cuenta de que es un IC muy delicado. Antes de gastar águilas en ese IC mejor busca otros más accesibles.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Mar 15, 2011)

amigo, tengo tansolo 14 años de edad y mi primer proyecto fué un tda2050 en puente, con preamplificador de tonos y vumetro, que lo tengo funcionando y le exijo demasiado, y trabaja bien bonito 

sobre los ICs, estoy consiente de que los que compraré no son originales, ya los he visto y son re piratas, pero no exijo tanta fidelidad, conque trabajen y no exploten me conformo jajajaja. aun no tengo conocimientos sobre transistorados, pero solo es de buscar informacion.


tambien, todavia no estoy decidido a comprarlos, esque mas adelante me quiero armar una bueno potencia y apenas ando buscando informacion, todavia no estoy seguri de nada 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Compatriota VeracruzanoQUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Si conocen mi tierra jajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2011)

me he sorprendido, yo nunca arme cosas de audio (para armar primero tengo que comprender) .

y pense que siempre hablaban de amplis pero que las salidas eran a transistores con disipadores, mas para esas potencias.
pero ojeando las datas veo que son cis grandes que van en disipador y que manejan directo los parlantes. 

debe ser un montaje muy simple pero imagino que cuestan un huevo (diria un gallo )


----------



## djwash (Mar 15, 2011)

Buenas, este fue el primer amplificador que arme, es muy bueno, bonito y barato... Y muy noble ademas facil de armar, con TIP3055 a la salida, buena potencia y nunca me dejo a pata...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post14499

Saludos...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Para esas potencias, te conviene unco con componentes discretos, por dos razones, los STK son demasiados caros para los valores de THD que entregan, conseguir originales es todo un reto, si cometes un error, alla fuiste, la mayoria en grandes potencias trabaja en clase H que no es nada del otromundo pero se debe apreneder, por otro lado ante un fallo hay que tirar toso el STK, en uno discreto solo algunos componentes
Conclusión, un ampli discreto bien ensamblado con alguno de los publicados en el foro, sle más barto, te da mejor calidad y el mantenimiento es más barato.....

y si es para sonorizar mejor dos placas de 100W


----------



## elperros (Mar 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> debe ser un montaje muy simple pero imagino que cuestan un huevo (diria un gallo )



El tda7294 que tira cerca de 70w con distorsión aceptable. Esta cerca de $14ARS.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Lo conzco desde antes de salir al mercado, pero prefiero a partir de los 50W en adelantes, amplificadores discretos, ya me hartado de cambiar ese y otros integrados en equipos de audio comerciales. A tal punto que a uno de ellos le termine haciendo un equipo transistorizado con las proetcciónes adecuadas y todavia esta funcionando, construyo y reparao audio hogar , auido profesional


----------



## seaarg (Mar 15, 2011)

Yo arme uno con STK, de 200W. Me costo unos us$ 15 el integrado. Duro 20 segundos funcionando 

Como recomendacion, porque no armar el class D primero de ejtagle, el no UCD, que esta aqui en el foro? son pocos componentes, tenes la PCB lista y muchos damos certeza que funciona y es muy "simple" y potente. Hace mas de 1 año que lo tengo funcionando en mi auto sin ningun tipo de problemas.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Mar 15, 2011)

sobre el tda7294, tengo tren integrados de esos y tengo unos diagramas que saqué de construya su videorokola, que son en version brigde, y me dicen que me pueden llegar a tirar hasta 150w por canal, pero he leído aqui que solo llega a los 100w, y tengo esa duda. cuanto tira ese amplificador? esque ya tengo 3 integrados de esos y solo comprarsia uno, y lo mejor, son originales!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 15, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> y tengo esa duda. cuanto tira ese amplificador?



Aca te dejo la info del datasheet.


----------



## josco (Mar 21, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas, este fue el primer amplificador que arme, es muy bueno, bonito y barato... Y muy noble ademas facil de armar, con TIP3055 a la salida, buena potencia y nunca me dejo a pata...
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post14499
> 
> ...


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Mar 21, 2011)

seeee, jajajaja, recuerdo cuando tengo prisa por terminar las cosas, no funciona bien o de plano no funciona jajajajajajajaja

ya lo se, para esto hay que disponer de mucho tiempo, y sobre todo muchas ganas y entusiasmo por esta actividad, yo apenas llevo un año con esto de la electronica y pienso que si he aprendido bastante jajajajajaja


----------



## Edu-D (Mar 21, 2011)

Lo malo de los integrados de gran potencia salen caritos aca... Y cambiar unos de estos hace como llorar por el valor que pueden llegar....
Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Mar 21, 2011)

mira, para hacer un integrado de gran potencia como el stk, te combiene mas hacerte un amplificador ucd, no es lo mismo y toma un poquito mas trabajo, pero son mejores prestaciones ademas de que apenas calienta y tenes menos TDH


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Mar 21, 2011)

una pregunta pequeñita

que es ucd?


a mi entender, el TDH es la distorsión, o no?


----------



## zxeth (Mar 21, 2011)

amplificador ucd de 25 a 1250Wrms/

el tdh es la distorcion


----------



## Diego German (Mar 21, 2011)

Aca hay algo mas hacerca de UCD  y no UCD  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

saludos...


----------

